# Allright Ladies! FESS UP!



## Horseychick94

Ok, tell me what brand, model, size saddle you ride in! Also post pictures! I ride in an 18.5" Collegiate Senior Event and a 17" Wintec Comfort ride Western with a cutout skirt.


----------



## Idlepastures

I ride in a 17 in wintec western all rounder 
















Or a 16 in circle y roping


----------



## ellygraceee

I don't have any pics but I ride in an 18" Anky Salinero AMS Dressage saddle, a 17.5" Wintec Isabell Dressage saddle, and a 18" Wintec 2000 AP saddle.


----------



## Dressage10135

I ride in an 18" Bates Innova dressage saddle. I really like it a lot, its my baby. One day I WILL own a Trilogy saddle though, its my life goal :lol:


----------



## Idlepastures

Dressage10135 said:


> I ride in an 18" Bates Innova dressage saddle. I really like it a lot, its my baby. One day I WILL own a Trilogy saddle though, its my life goal :lol:



Gorgeous horse!


----------



## Dressage10135

Thank you!


----------



## Idlepastures

What color is he considered?


----------



## Dressage10135

He is a dun. In the spring and summer he gets lighter and almost looks buckskin. Here's a couple pictures that show off his markings a little better..


----------



## Idlepastures

I'm very jealous  Reason I ask is because of my husbands new horse. He's between a dun and a buckskin, so I like to ask


----------



## Dressage10135

Thank you  I'm very lucky to have found him! Oh how cool, you realize we needs pics now right? :lol:


----------



## HowClever

I have just put an 18 inch tekna A8 dressage on layby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idlepastures

Dressage10135 said:


> Thank you  I'm very lucky to have found him! Oh how cool, you realize we needs pics now right? :lol:


Who am I to deny?? We've labeled him a dunskin


----------



## Dressage10135

Awesome HC!! 

Oh I really like his color Idle, I'd call him a dunskin as well.


----------



## Idlepastures

He is very interesting, that is for sure!


----------



## dee

No pix, because I don't own it - and now can't buy it. My dream saddle WAS the Abetta Brushpopper. I loved the look of that cushy seat and those really wide stirrups...but I fear Dancer may need Arabian bars...and the Brushpopper doesn't come in that size...

My current saddle is a shop made saddle, but the makers name has long since worn off. More than likely, it's probably pretty cheaply made, but it comes the closest to fitting Dancer of any saddle I've had...strange since it's the one I bought right after getting Dancer and DJ...and I had in mind that the saddle would actually be for my hubby so he could ride DJ.

Dancer is just so dang hard to fit!!!


----------



## stevenson

idlepastures.. i have always been told a dun has the line down the back and zebra striping wether they be yellow red or tan with the light or dark points.
a buckskin does not have the stripe down the back.


----------



## Idlepastures

stevenson said:


> idlepastures.. i have always been told a dun has the line down the back and zebra striping wether they be yellow red or tan with the light or dark points.
> a buckskin does not have the stripe down the back.


*shrugs* thats why we call him a dunskin, because the coloring and stripes. Most people agree. But who knows. He isn't papered. Half the time people call him a bay because they don't see the dorsal stripe.


----------



## caleybooth

I ride in a 16" Circle Y Alabama Trail Gaiter. This saddle is the most comfortable saddle I've ever sat my cushy butt in! It has a narrow gaited tree to fit my very narrow Missouri Foxtrotter. She can really move out underneath it and it doesn't hurt my knees to ride for hours at a time. If I ever need a new saddle again, I will definetly go with another one of these since they do come in other sizes of tree!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'll have to get some pics. Most days I ride in a vintage 15 1/2 Charles Crawley custom, or an older than dirt Martha Josey barrel saddle - it's my go to for starting colts. Here lately though I've been spending a lot of time in my 17 1/2 Ian Millar close contact, my least fave of my 2 english saddles but unfortunately my vintage siegfried doesn't fit my new mare


----------



## EighteenHands

I ride in a 19" Stubben Sigfried CS. It's super comfy!


----------



## Horseychick94

EighteenHands said:


> I ride in a 19" Stubben Sigfried CS. It's super comfy!
> 
> View attachment 76275


That looks like MY BUTT!!!! Are we twins below the waist?


----------



## Red Gate Farm

16" Wintec trail saddle. It fits Chip's narrower frame (WP bred QH) and my wider backside.:lol:


----------



## Tianimalz

I rode in a 24 inch once....... does that count? LOL


----------



## Horseychick94

Tianimalz said:


> I rode in a 24 inch once....... does that count? LOL


I suppose so! Was it a saddleseat or something?


----------



## Tianimalz

Horseychick94 said:


> I suppose so! Was it a saddleseat or something?


No... it was the biggest western saddle I've ever seen :lol: Used it to double in once or twice. Could nearly fit two adults in it!!


----------



## dee

Hey! I need one that size! The 20" saddle I had was really comfy, but I could have used a tad more room. Unfortunately, it didn't come anywhere near fitting Dancer...darn it!


----------



## EighteenHands

LOL!! Butt Twins, yesss!!

For those of your who may be struggling with "The great BIG saddle search" be it an english, western, or australian saddle...please come check out my blog posts for a little bit of inspiration:
EighteenHands ~ Big Butt? Big Saddle! (english) 
EighteenHands ~ Big Butt? Big Saddle! (western)
EighteenHands ~ Big Butt? Big Saddle! (australian)

you can also read about my personal struggle to find a BIG GIRL saddle (parts 1 2 and 3 at:
EighteenHands ~ The Great Saddle Search- Part 1
EighteenHands ~ The Great Saddle Search-Part 2
EighteenHands ~ The Great Saddle Search-Part 3

enjoy!


----------



## QOS

I had a 17" Allegany Mountain Trail Saddle (AMTS) custom made for The Biscuit. It is their Renegade Endurance Saddle with a horn added and super plush seat. I love it. It is pretty and comfortable and best of all, fits The Biscuit.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

That looks comfy QOS! My mom has recently started riding with me again, she has plantar fasciatis in her feet, I wonder if a stirrup like that would make riding more comfortable for her.


----------



## dee

I LOVE those stirrups! Will try to get them on my saddle when/if I can ever afford to buy another one!


----------



## QOS

It is a super comfy saddle. I had rode in metal Crooked Stirrups for my cranky knee and didn't realize how HARD they were until I got this saddle with the padded endurance stirrups. The leathers were already pretty much turned. I have another set of stirrups that are embossed to match the saddle that are not endurance but they are padded. I haven't used them yet because I LOVE these stirrups. I rode 10 miles last weekend and could have just kept going. My butt loves this saddle.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thank you for sharing QOS! I'm going to look into a pair of stirrups like that for a christmas gift for my mom. She was a trainer back in the day and hadn't rode in over 10 years until recently when I begged her to come ride with me a couple days a week. She said how much she missed it but also how painful it is. Would you mind if I printed out your picture to show her physical therapist to get her opinion?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Am I the only one who doesn't like endurance stirrups? I tried them once and was not impressed. *shrug*

Anyway, my saddle is a 17.5" Aussie saddle from an unknown maker. I bought it used at one of the local tack shops for $125 and I LOVE it. Super comfy seat (not padded at all). It didn't come with stirrups, so I use the stirrups off my friend's Circle Y saddle (she uses endurance stirrups now, so she didn't need the western stirrups that came with the saddle). I'm hoping to get a pair of Aussie oxbows (like the fourth ones down: Stirrups ), but I can't afford $70 plus shipping from the Australian Stock Saddle Co, which is the only place I've found them.

Anyway, here's a pic of my saddle:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Hey when you order those drafty, I'll take the croc pair right after them for christmas


----------



## QOS

MHFQ - feel free to do that. There is all kinds of info on my blog about the saddle. I used to have Aussie saddles and they are awesome and really are easy on the knees but they slipped on every horse I ever put it on...but I am a chunky bunky. I had two but they didn't fit The Biscuit. Crooked Stirrups are great for cranky knees BUT make sure you get them wrapped and padded....so much better!!


----------



## nuisance

I don't have a pic yet, but i just got a silver royal, 15.5" seat. It's really comfortable. I have a big butt, when i got my saddle, i "tried on" sat on all the different saddle, i know i drove the lady crazy, but it was way more comfortable than the 17" one was. It's a show saddle, so has all the silver stuff on it, that wasn't what i was going for, but it was good leather, put together well, and sat much better than the higher priced ones.... I wish i could have gotten a "better" one as in name brand, expensive ones, but i'm just a lowly nurse living paycheck to paycheck... Love that aussie saddle, wish i would have found a bargan like that..... I'll give you your money back, and pay for shipping and handling! Lol i'll take a pic soon and show ya.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

MHFQ, yeah, I can't even afford a pair for ME! lol If anyone can find them cheaper somewhere, I'll love you forever!

And nuisance, I was lucky to get my saddle for as cheap as I did. It was listed at $250, but the lady at the tack shop suggested offering half that because it'd been there for several months. So, I tried it on Aires (fits like a dream!), loved it and told the lady to offer $125. I really wasn't expecting the owner of the saddle to accept my offer. I was expecting to have to dicker. But nope, very next day I got a call saying the owner had accepted my offer. I was going to do payments on it, but my friend was afraid I would lose the saddle if I waited, so she went and bought it for me (I had to pay her back). So, yeah, no...not even remotely interested in selling my happy saddle! ;-)


----------



## WildAcreFarms

I ride in a 18" older thornhill dressage, a 19" aussie synthetic from down under saddle co, and a 17.5" Jefferies "the huntsman" English jumping saddle


----------



## Horseychick94

anyone else?


----------



## KDW

I ride in a 16 inch Wintec synthetic saddle. I love it. So lightweight and easy to haul around and comfortable too. My dad sat in it once and said it was horrible. LOL Oh well I like it.


----------



## Speed Racer

I ride in a Wintec 17.5" 2000 AP, and a 17.5" Stubben Siegfried. The Wintec goes on the Arab, and the Stubben goes on the TB.


----------



## Brighteyes

^^

I have the same exact Wintec! It served it's purpose as a starter saddle. Super easy to maintain and cheap off Ebay. Fits my flat backed, medium withered SSH like a glove. 

Everyone hates it but me though. :lol: They say it's like sitting on a rock and that it forces your legs forward. Oh well. I like it alright!


And, as it happens, I've had an eye on a Stubben Siegfried at the local tack shop... Good saddle?


----------



## Speed Racer

Brighteyes said:


> I've had an eye on a Stubben Siegfried at the local tack shop... Good saddle?


Stubbens are very well made saddles, and the Siegfried is a popular model. I have an older one that I bought off Craigslist. Beautiful saddle that only needed a little TLC to bring it back to almost new condition. 

They're not 'cushy' like some saddles, but if you like how your 2000 AP feels, you'll like the Siegfried. I'm used to a firmer seat, so that's what I prefer.


----------



## WildAcreFarms

Brighteyes said:


> ^^
> 
> I have the same exact Wintec! It served it's purpose as a starter saddle. Super easy to maintain and cheap off Ebay. Fits my flat backed, medium withered SSH like a glove.
> 
> Everyone hates it but me though. :lol: They say it's like sitting on a rock and that it forces your legs forward. Oh well. I like it alright!
> 
> 
> And, as it happens, I've had an eye on a Stubben Siegfried at the local tack shop... Good saddle?


Hey Brighteyes check out ebay right now. they have a lot of stubbans on sale CHEAP! I just bought an 18" pretty new and hardly used for 500. it was one of those scandica VSD. and a nice 19" tristan older for 200.


----------



## spookychick13

I ride in a circle y dog bone trail, 16". Love it. 

I'm not 'plus size' per se, but I have plenty of junk in mah trunk.
My plus size horse is happy to model it. 

Sorry about crappy picture quality.


----------



## Idlepastures

I really like that saddle spooky!!!


----------



## spookychick13

Thanks! I do too, it's super comfy and deep! Highly recommend it, even for my chubster arab.


----------



## Idlepastures

How much was it, if you don't mind me asking? I want to buy husband a new saddle, but really don't want to spend a ton of cash on it.


----------



## Chiefie

I ride in a Bates Olympia 17.5" dressage, and a Wintec 2000 17.5" Gp  Have fitted into smaller saddles though!


----------



## spookychick13

That one in my pic was $700 used, but it was very very gently used.
I think it was a steal to be honest.


----------



## Horseychick94

spookychick13 said:


> That one in my pic was $700 used, but it was very very gently used.
> I think it was a steal to be honest.


Just wondering why it is called Dog Bone? The only thing horse related that I have heard called Dog Bone is bits


----------



## ohmyitschelle

_I ride in an 18" Wintec Isabell Werth Dressage Saddle. I have been told I'm a little big for it, but have been hitting up the gym religiously to remove the excess. I spent 6yrs trying to get this saddle, namely because it helps keep my leg (I'm partially damaged in it) in place and allows me to ride. It doesn't go up higher than 18"  But all the same I feel very comfortable in it, and my riding has improved 100x over! 
It's so interesting to learn about the choices other plus size riders have taken!
_


----------



## spookychick13

Horseychick94 said:


> Just wondering why it is called Dog Bone? The only thing horse related that I have heard called Dog Bone is bits


No idea! 
Dog Bone Trail: Circle Y


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Its the tooling! Haha. How crazy is that for a name?

I ride in a high cantle 16" and I'm a bit big for it. I'm also looking into a 18.5 or a 19 inch English saddle. Darn my big behind. Lol.


----------



## spookychick13

Ohh I wondered about that. Isn't it just basketweave?
hehe.

I had a herringbone coat when I was a kid, I guess I can see it.


----------



## Horseychick94

BarrelWannabe said:


> Its the tooling! Haha. How crazy is that for a name?


Haha thats so funny!


----------



## Horseychick94

spookychick13 said:


> Ohh I wondered about that. Isn't it just basketweave?
> hehe.
> 
> I had a herringbone coat when I was a kid, I guess I can see it.


The horse on your profile pic looks IDENTICAL to an arab I used to ride named Lezaar AKA Zar


----------



## spookychick13

Horseychick94 said:


> The horse on your profile pic looks IDENTICAL to an arab I used to ride named Lezaar AKA Zar


Cool, maybe they were related?

Brandon (al-brando) has some pretty decent bloodlines, Hal Gazal and Aladdinn. 

He is my rescue horse.


----------



## Horseychick94

spookychick13 said:


> Cool, maybe they were related?
> 
> Brandon (al-brando) has some pretty decent bloodlines, Hal Gazal and Aladdinn.
> 
> He is my rescue horse.


Maybe! According to her old owner, she is a crossbred but I think she is all arab


----------



## titansgaiter

I am currently trying to find the 'right size" for me and my lil Missouri Foxtrotter mare...so if I am an 18, should the saddle also be 18"???


----------



## ohmyitschelle

titansgaiter said:


> I am currently trying to find the 'right size" for me and my lil Missouri Foxtrotter mare...so if I am an 18, should the saddle also be 18"???


Are you referring to your size of clothing being 18? Because an 18" is simply the length of the seat of a saddle. In my opinion saddle sizing depends more on how you fit into it. There's many things to consider when checking if it's a right fit, regarding how you sit in the saddle, having enough room with yourself in it, the length of the flap (if it's English) in relation to the size of your thigh bone etc. I know it's a little full on, I didn't know a great deal about this either!!

I've been riding in an 18" for many years but could still do with an 18.5" or even a 19" saddle despite losing weight. However my current saddle doesn't go higher than an 18" and I had to choose if I wanted to try and find a saddle big enough for my behind or get the saddle that I've ridden the best in, one that helps my damaged leg be in correct placement and enable me a head start in riding dressage with better balance for my needs. I chose the latter and don't feel like my saddle is too small when I'm in it, though by technical terms I guess it is. 
Best if you go to a saddler and try a bunch of saddles out. Then you'll get an indication of what you like, what you suit etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl

I ride in a 17.5 inch wintec 2000 and a wintec western saddle they are both really comfy


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*need a bigger saddle or a smaller behind*

for the right size of saddle technically i think you are supposed to measure from the back of your booty to the end of your knee in the chair sitting position. that gives the proper thigh measurement and that should put you in the rite size saddle. 

I have a 17.5" Jeffereis "the huntsman" that i bought for my short backed arab that fits me OK only because it's very flat so i don't feel crammed in there like i would a deeper dressage saddle. actually its too small but not uncomfortable..... 

i have an 18" dressage saddle that feels comfortable but when i saw pics of me riding in it I was like "whew need a bigger saddle or a smaller behind" LOL


----------



## jumanji321

17.5 inch AP in english for now. I'm saving up to get a Tekna or a different type of CC in case that's a bust. For western I ride in a 15.5 inch Billy Cook trail saddle. Looks kind of like this but I honestly can't remember the make number. 16" New Genuine Billy Cook Trail Saddle 1784 FQHB


----------



## BurningAmber520

I don't have a picture of my saddle, but I'll find one eventually!! I have a 19" flatseat Bevel Natural, the most comfortable saddle I have ever had!!


----------



## velessa

I have a 19" Duett dressage saddle I LOVE:


----------



## velessa

Oh, I also have a 16" Crates Western saddle of some sort, and I used to have an 18" County Eventer that was really nice.


----------



## Horseychick94

velessa said:


> I have a 19" Duett dressage saddle I LOVE:


If your horse and tack ever goes missing, it may or may not have been me :lol:


----------



## DogAndPonyExpress

*19" Stubben*

I ride in a 40 something year old Stubben that my aunt gave to me almost 20 years ago and her friend gave it to her back in the 70's.


----------



## Country Woman

I prefer to ride in a western saddle


----------



## callidorre

My western saddle is a 17 inch Fabtron Lady Flex Trail Saddle.

(Not my horse- just my horse for that day)









My english saddle is a 19 inch Dover Circuit Elite XC.
And it looks like the pictures I took last weekend have the best view of my saddle. So here's some cuteness/amusement to go with the saddle.


----------



## Country Woman

that is so cute love the picture


----------



## sirgalahadkem

I ride in a 16" western... can't remember the brand maybe Big W or something... got it for $125 on e-bay...


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Thanks to running my butt off in my new job, (literally), my new 15 1/2 inch barrel saddle....its an old hereford tex tan...










My other western is a 16 inch trail saddle made by Simco....










I ride my gaited horse in a Tucker trooper saddle. I can't remember the seat size...


----------



## trvlingheart

Dressage10135 said:


> I ride in an 18" Bates Innova dressage saddle. I really like it a lot, its my baby. One day I WILL own a Trilogy saddle though, its my life goal :lol:



Lovely Horse!!


----------



## Raven12

I ride in a 17 inch western -forget who its by-know that it came from Lammlees Western Wear. But my next saddle will be a treeless hybrid . I had the opportunity to sit in one yesterday-comfy-and the price point was reasonable! :-o no horn, but leg rolls, cantle and swells, so I felt very secure-(left sided weakeness) and they can change the padding to fit the horse  Awesome!!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

LOL, well my Supra is a 17.5" which is probably what it should be. I'm sure I could be comfortable in an 18" as well.

However, because I found a lovely Dressage saddle that fit Jynx flawlessly, I bought it...in 16.5". I don't know who I was kidding, I don't think I could fit in a 16.5" when I was 150 pounds, but I seem to get along fine in it and my coat mostly covers up the bulbousnous of my oversized hinny. :lol:










In my 17.5" Supra which fits me much better (or did anyway). I've lost about 20 pounds from this photo:









And my Western I honestly have NO clue what it is. It's a perfect fit for me, I'm assuming it's probably a 16 or 17"?


----------



## taken4walk

*western*

i ride in an old western saddle that has been in my family for 30+ yrs.......not sure of the brand but it is a 15 inch and i love it.......i've tried larger saddles and they are to wide........sit me back on my tailbone to much..and i sadly do not have any pictures of my saddle........... can not find anythin wow.......gonna have to change that tomorrow i tell ya


----------



## NeuroticMare

I ride in an 18" Beval Natural



















I also have an 18" Wintec Pro dressage saddle, I like it okay, not sure if it's the "the one" but it's the one for now


----------



## minstrel

I'm not exactly plus-sized (I'm 5'9" and about 170lbs, so average to slightly large I guess), but thought I'd share that I've managed to fit a massive range of saddle sizes from an 18.5" on a young Clydesdale I broke a few years ago to a 12" on a HighlandxShetland that I was schooling to stop bucking (so managed to sit in during some determined bucks too!), and a 14.5" on an Eriskay pony I broke. I find the comfort to be more about the saddle fitting the horse than my butt, in general - even if the saddle is slightly too small for my butt, if it fits the horses back I can be comfortable in it.

My own horse, a 16.2hh TBxWB takes a 17" Thorowgood high wither GP, which I switched to from a 17.5" Wintec GP, and I can quite honestly say that whilst I loved the Wintec, my horse goes so much better in the Thorowgood that I find it more comfortable despite having been very comfortable in the Wintec on my previous horse, and having disliked the Thorowgood.

Pics of course 

The 12", on a 12.2hh HighlandxShetland:








The 14.5", on a 13.1hh Eriskay:








The 18.5", on an 18hh Clydesdale:








And my Thorowgood on my current horse:


----------



## HarleyD

My best friend has the most comfortable saddle I have ever ridden in. He got it from the amish about 10 years ago and it was custom made by an amish guy down in TN. I searched for 2 years and finally found one just like it on craigslist. When I put the number in my phone to call them about it the number was already programmed in my phone. My next door neighbor had a saddle exactly like the one I was lookin for. I dont have a pic of mine but this is my buddys horse that I take care of and his 17" saddle. Mine is just like it only its brown and has a 16.5" seat.


----------



## Eclipse295

I ride in a 16" Circle Y Pleasure and Trail western saddle and a 18"(I think, haven't measured it in a while) Regnancy Gold All-purpose English saddle. 










I think the saddle looks small on my horse at the moment. But then again the horse was 6 months pregnant at the time.


----------



## ouluann

My favorite saddle is a Tudor Estate Dressage saddle. I also really like the Thornhill Zurich model. Allegany made me a really comfortable trail saddle. 
Sharon Saare also makes a great trail saddle.


----------



## Eileen

This saddle is a 16


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I ride in a 16in Dakota barrel racer and a 17 inch no name English saddle 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eileen

I should have said it is a 16" roping saddle


----------



## Remy410

I have a 17.5 Schleese TD dressage saddle.

I bought it b/c it can be fitted for Remy, but it's not comfortable for me at all. I'm saving pennies for something new.


----------



## equestrianbratt

i ride in a bates 17'


----------



## ArabBossMare

18" Wintec 2000 with CAIR panels. Currently it's a dressage saddle, but want to sell it and buy a Wintec 2000 All-Purpose saddle at some point. Probably by far the most comfortable and secure saddle I've sat in. If it can keep my butt solid and gripping when my guy does his "hijinx" then it has a home for life LOL


----------

